# How to Update Nokia 6630 firmware



## assasin (Nov 6, 2006)

Guys i've a nokia6630.Software ver is  V 5.03.08.Its a RM-1.I wanna update the software to V 6.03.08.I tried the nokia software updater but every time i use it,it tells me dat no software update is available 4 my phone.I've a DKU 2 cable,i also have the firmware file( v 6.03.08 ).wat i dont hav is the flashing software and dont know how to flash.Plz help me.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll suggest u give ur cell to Service Centre for the  upgrade. They just take one day to do the job. If your cell is still under warranty, it'll be done for free. Otherwise the usual charge is around 200 bucks. I'm suggesting this because if something goes wrong while upgrading yourself, then you'll invariably end up at the service centre anyway. So it would be better to give them the cell now.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 6, 2006)

I also tried and am getting the same message...


----------

